
Amazon rainforest fires: The truth behind the 'record-breaking' headlines - ToFab123
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/amazon-rainforest-fires-the-truth-behind-the-record-breaking-headlines/ar-AAG8KeS
======
billylo
Should I trust NASA or Snopes?
[https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/145464/fires-in-
bra...](https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/145464/fires-in-brazil)

~~~
gus_massa
Do they disagree?

From the NASA article you linked:

> _As of August 16, 2019, an analysis of NASA satellite data indicated that
> total fire activity across the Amazon basin this year has been close to the
> average in comparison to the past 15 years._

------
_bxg1
So a viral tweet with false information got a response from the president of
Brazil. Crazy.

